# I am receiving a Javascript Application Error retrieving my webmail



## sharon008 (Jul 18, 2009)

[JavaScript Application]

Location: http://netmail.verizon.net/webmail/driver

Restore the following test and >>REPLACE<< the existing content?

Length: 1 chars
Text:

I am using Firefox 3.5. This does not occur it I am logged in as the root.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like you need to contact Verizon and let them know of the error. Other things you could try before hand, do you get the error in Safari or Chrome? Also, have you repaired permissions? Are there any settings in Firefox relating to how Java is handled?


----------



## sharon008 (Jul 18, 2009)

It does happen on Chrome, but not on Safari. I think it might be some extensions. I thought I had it fixed last night after leaving this thread. When I booted it returned. I removed a few more extensions and it seems to be gone, but I will have to see. If it continues, I will have to call Verizon. I do not like Safari too much and I cannot use Verizon's rich format on Safari as it does not seem to come up as an option. I like it much better than their basic.

I have not repaired permissions, but I can try.

Thank you for the assistance.


----------

